# Brauche eine Erklärung für diesen Code



## Onur1992 (24. Apr 2015)

Hallo Leute, ich brauche eine Erklärung für diesen Code, genauer gesagt für die For-Schleifen.
Ich verstehe nicht genau, wie die Matrizen tansponiert werden. Ich verstehe schon, dass i und j bis zur grenze hochzählen. Ich verstehe nur den Prozess mittendrin nicht. Kann mir jmd. die For-Schleifen im Detail erkären?
Vielen Dank im Voraus. 


```
import java.util.Arrays;
public class MatrixTransposition
{


public static int[][] transpose(int[][] matrix) 
{
  int[][] result = new int[4][3];
  for (int i = 0; i < 4; i++)  
           {
                for (int j = 0; j < 3; j++) 
                {
                    result[i][j] = matrix[j][i];
                }
            }
        
 return result;
}


public static void printMatrix(int[][] matrix)
{
   for (int i = 0; i < matrix.length; i++) 
    {
            for (int j = 0; j < matrix[i].length; j++) 
            {
                System.out.print(matrix[i][j] + " ");
            }
            System.out.print("\n");
    }
    
    
}
public static void main(String[] args) 
{
int[][] matrix = {{4,7,10,13},{5,8,11,14},{6,9,12,15}};
System.out.println("Eingabe:");
printMatrix(matrix);
System.out.println("Ausgabe:");
printMatrix(transpose(matrix));
}
}
```


----------



## stg (24. Apr 2015)

Welcher prozess mittendrin? Das Element an der Stelle (j,i) der zu transponierenden Matrix wird der Stelle (i,j) des "Ergebnis" zugewiesen.


----------

